# Sons of Gallifrey (from the people that brought you a Tardis in Orbit)



## sabrinathecat (Oct 2, 2013)

So, a new Doctor Who spin-off show is in the works, about the Doctor and The Master when they were younger.
(I wonder how much of the Big Finish story #47 "the Master" will be influencing the show).
Pilot will be presented to the BBC. Many fans and FANS! as well as a few outright fanatics will be involved. And some existing cast members.

Sons of Gallifrey


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 2, 2013)

/facepalm


----------



## Deset Gled (Oct 2, 2013)

goldomark said:


> /facepalm




At least they stopped polluting.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 2, 2013)

hey, it will probably be better than, oh, say, torchwood? certainly better than _Children of Earth_. And I give it a chance of being better than what has happened to the show since Moffat took over.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 2, 2013)

Like Young Hercules was better than Xena?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 2, 2013)

They've already made this show,, but with awesome boobage.
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1845307/

There is no need to remake it.


----------



## Herschel (Oct 2, 2013)

This has about as much chance of being optioned as William Hung being cast as the lead in a Broadway production of Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## The_Silversword (Oct 3, 2013)

Is anyone else envisioning a young Doctor and Master cruising around on mortorcycles?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 3, 2013)

I would say more like people who actually care attempting to make something good, rather than someone capable of being brilliant generating crap, with the excuse of "The Kids will love it."


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

It is Docor Who. A whole bunch of adults like it even if it is crap.


----------

